# Rossi 308 single shot



## BOWHOGKILLER (Dec 20, 2007)

has anyone used or bought one, would like to hear feedback on it thanks


----------



## Elmo (Dec 27, 2007)

My brother bought a .243 & 20 gage combo. Had to send the rifle part back. Some kinda recall or something.


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 28, 2007)

I bought my daughter one in 243 mounted a scope got set up too just sight it in at 50yds too begin with an it would only hold about a 5 inch group at 50 so I took it back an got a NEF an its a tack driver at 50 me an 2 buddies put em all in one hole ...I love this Handi rifle


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks for the info


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 30, 2007)

A friend of mine bought one , we tried to set scope , at about 50 yards you would lucky to hit a pie plate .


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (Dec 30, 2007)

I will besure not to buy one.thanks everyone


----------

